# Outboard Classic... 1st tuna



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Not too much to report since we only caught 1 YFT. got pushed around alot by storms and never found the rip that ROFFs or Hiltons showed. really kind of surprised both were pretty wrong on those reports. after moving from a storm, we pulled up to a rig and 3min later we were hooked up to a tuna. missed the bite while fighitng this fish. still extremely happy with only catching this fish as it is a wall hanger. The fish went 158.8.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Aw hell, let's call it 160. I'm glad I wasn't on the rod!

Congrats on a beauty. Nice Allison fins.


----------



## reeltruth2 (Jul 30, 2008)

awesome haul!
Did you get it at the pier and jetties like you mentioned in an earlier post....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice Nice Fish.

I love the "Long Arm" effect. (Just Kidding of Course)


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

just curious, how long did it take to land that beast? What line class?

GREAT FISH BTW!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats on an awesome fish. Just as an FYI, there was a rip a mile or so south of na kika when we found it Friday afternoon, but it was moving very fast. We fished it towards the west, about 40 miles SW of nakika, and it moved about 15 miles during the course of the day on Saturday.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome YFT!!!! bet that was one hell of a fight!!!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

reeltruth2 said:


> awesome haul!
> Did you get it at the pier and jetties like you mentioned in an earlier post....


we were just south of the jetties...

caught it on a 50w. took him 1hr 45min to land the fish. at 15min in to the fight we had the swivel to the rod tip. we could see the lure and still couldnt see the fish. apparently the fish saw us because he took off for a while.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome Picture and Fish :thumbsup:


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

cliff k said:


> at 15min in to the fight we had the swivel to the rod tip.


 All the big ones we've caught come up abruptly after a few minutes and then it's "see ya". Long and brutal battle after that.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Holey Shit!! nice fish. lost of sushi.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cliff,
That is surely one for the books! One of those pictures that you show people ten years from now! Awesome fish! Kind of hits home the point that it only takes one solid bite to make a trip.

I feel your pain on Roff's and Hilton's. More than once I have run out there looking for what I thought was going to be a killer rip to either find zippo or a marginal rip at best. I don't think they are "wrong" per se, just that you can only tell so much from a satellite image, in the end you have to look for yourself. I am shocked the river rip was not there as it does tend to be extreme. As I mentioned earlier I use and love Hilton's RT Navigator app on my iPhone. Lets you take the charts with you and use your built in smart phone GPS to navigate with, makes finding a rip easier.

Regardless, killer fish!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pic!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

We're you fishing chunk or live bait???


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

fishmagician said:


> We're you fishing chunk or live bait???


trolling


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

DANG, awesome fish!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Geez ! that is an awesome fish !


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice one! That would definitely be going on my wall


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome tuna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow indeed, fish that makes me dream... congrats and thanks for posting.
May I ask what was on the menu in your spread and which one the tuna ate ?


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

Let's see, catch 32-5 lb fish you would have "Hammered them!!!"
1- 160 fish I say you still hammered them!!! But very efficiently!!!
Awsome fish!!


----------

